# Just an intro....



## Spacehog (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi Everyone, just an intro. I'm looking for help and support, but also wanting to help others where I can. Right now I'm at a pretty low ebb, my wife is great in so many ways but there are issues. Will post up when I can.

Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## thelmareal (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi, do you mind sharing with me?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Spacehog We are here for you when you are ready.


----------



## JustaRegDude (Nov 17, 2019)

Welcome and Hopefully we can help you through this difficult time.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Spacehog said:


> Hi Everyone, just an intro. I'm looking for help and support, but also wanting to help others where I can. Right now I'm at a pretty low ebb, my wife is great in so many ways but there are issues. Will post up when I can.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone.


*Welcome aboard, Sir!

We here at TAM enthusiastically welcome you and want to hear all about your problem and at the same time, try to offer up viable solutions!

You've definitely come to the right place!*


----------

